# How and when do you do Thanksgiving?



## Ronni (Nov 9, 2019)

For quite a few years now I've celebrated Thanksgiving on whatever day worked for my family and friends who attend.  With 5 kids it became impossible to gather all my kids around on the traditional Thursday because their spouses and/or significant others were also wanting to or were obligated to attend THEIR nuclear family's celebration.  As I don't care WHEN we all get together, just THAT we do, I chose to schedule Thanksgiving whenever it worked for everyone.  The day changes each year, depending.

A couple years it's even been the weekend before or the weekend after.  My own children are SO grateful that I'm flexible, because that means they aren't pressured.  A couple of them already attend several events on the same day...for one, their spouse has a Mom and Stepdad plus a Dad and Stepmom, both of whom hold the get together on Thursday, though thankfully one is a lunch thing and one is a dinner thing.  For another of my kids' spouses there's a Gran get together separate from Mom and Dad's.  It gets cumbersome and confusing to try and sort out all those schedules, so I just don't anymore!  Which works for me as I get an extra day or two to make food, and great for everyone else because they aren't stressed.

My son in law smokes or deep fries the turkey.  Sometimes both.  It's absolutely delicious..far better than anything I can roast in the oven, so that's been the default for a few years now.  I make it potluck so everyone brings a side or dessert or sometimes both, and then I fill in the gaps.  It's very informal, we eat off paper plates because that reduces cleanup all round.  My youngest boy (youngest ha!  He's 35!)  enjoys being bartender, so he brings his supplies and sets up an informal bar on the kitchen island.

Several of my kids and friends have things they always make...son #2 a broccoli casserole, my daughter makes a killer sweet potato casserole, one of the guests always brings the stuffing and gravy, and EVERY SINGLE YEAR we argue over whether to call it stuffing or dressing (maybe that's a southern thing?) I start three days early making the gravy and I typically make about a half gallon .... I swear they drink it like soup!

It's a fun, crazy, boisterous and noisy get together.   We play games after, the grandkids are tearing around like crazy, the dogs are ever alert for an opportunity to steal food, everyone has fun.

What about you?  When, and how, do you do Thanksgiving?


----------



## Llynn (Nov 9, 2019)

Sounds wonderful.. Can I come? I do a mean bag of potato chips


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 9, 2019)

We celebrate Thanksgiving at home with the traditional food we only cook turkey breast and not the full turkey as we don’t like the dark meat I make a homemade stuffing mashed potatoes green bean casserole and sweet potatoes. Oh yes of course we don’t forget the gravy and cranberries Yum Yum Yum!


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> We celebrate Thanksgiving at home with the traditional food we only cook turkey breast and not the full turkey as we don’t like the dark meat I make a homemade stuffing mashed potatoes green bean casserole and sweet potatoes. Oh yes of course we don’t forget the gravy and cranberries Yum Yum Yum!


We are thinking this year we’re going to make a Dutch apple pie and serve it with vanilla ice cream we loved it we went out to eat at one of the restaurants in town.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 10, 2019)

Guess, I'm the rebel here.  We don't do Thanksgiving at.  I am thankful for many wonderful things in my life but I just don't make it into some sort of official deal.  Maybe it's my ago or maybe because I have always lived "outside the box".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

Well of course we don't have thanksgiving in the UK...obviously!!!


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Guess, I'm the rebel here.  We don't do Thanksgiving at.  I am thankful for many wonderful things in my life but I just don't make it into some sort of official deal.  Maybe it's my ago or maybe because I have always lived "outside the box".


I would love to do that but my husband would probably walk around with a very sad face all during the day as he looks forward to his Thanksgiving dinner it’s so funny to watch him and I enjoy doing it to make him happy he also helps so for now it’s worthwhile.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll be cooking up a Tofu Turkey, extra stuffing, mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans and rice, and then getting together with some friends and family. I like the holidays.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 10, 2019)

Yo, treeguy...I saw a recipe somewhere or other for beer-basted tofurkey. The beer, BTW, is vegan.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 10, 2019)

I have used Guinness Extra Stout with my toasted sesame oil and soy sauce basting liquid, before. I really like it, but it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2019)

We all get together on both Thanksgiving and Christmas...and the dates can vary from year to year to allow for the kids to have time with their in-laws, etc.  This year, we will have Thanksgiving on Thanksgiving day at one of the daughters, and Christmas the weekend after Christmas.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 10, 2019)

Ronni said:


> For quite a few years now I've celebrated Thanksgiving on whatever day worked for my family and friends who attend.  With 5 kids it became impossible to gather all my kids around on the traditional Thursday because their spouses and/or significant others were also wanting to or were obligated to attend THEIR nuclear family's celebration.  As I don't care WHEN we all get together, just THAT we do, I chose to schedule Thanksgiving whenever it worked for everyone.  The day changes each year, depending.
> 
> A couple years it's even been the weekend before or the weekend after.  My own children are SO grateful that I'm flexible, because that means they aren't pressured.  A couple of them already attend several events on the same day...for one, their spouse has a Mom and Stepdad plus a Dad and Stepmom, both of whom hold the get together on Thursday, though thankfully one is a lunch thing and one is a dinner thing.  For another of my kids' spouses there's a Gran get together separate from Mom and Dad's.  It gets cumbersome and confusing to try and sort out all those schedules, so I just don't anymore!  Which works for me as I get an extra day or two to make food, and great for everyone else because they aren't stressed.
> 
> ...


Ronni - -Your get-togethers sound very similar to ours. as our kids grew into their own families, it became more difficult to have everyone "free' on Christmas/Thanksgiving. The trials of trying to get from in-laws parents to  our family became a traveling nightmare (and we're actually all  within driving distance of each other and the in-laws)

We now pick a week-end day (before or after) and it's more enjoyable for everyone concerned.  As our kids are into their early late 50's/early 60's, different folks host the gatherings from year to year.  My wife and I have become the "traveling guests". LOL  The kids even arrange for us to stay over at whatever home we're at, or drive us home at night.  We're well taken care of.

One other note, which was normal in our family when I was growing up, but less so in today's world.  Liquor in any form never appeared or appears at our family gatherings, nor does anyone smoke.  Maybe it's out of respect for my wife and it'll pass after we're gone but somehow I doubt it.  From stories I have heard, over the years, booze and family upsets can go hand in hand, when there's 30 or so relatives gathered in one spot?  Years back smokers seemed to end up on the back porch from time to time.  Now-a-days, We just don't seem to have any smokers left amongst us.

At this point, I'm not even sure where we'll gather but it'll be fun, no doubt.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*For the past several years I have had my two cousins over. They are brothers, and the rest of their family lives down south. They go for Christmas.
Anyway, one of the guys works at Walmart...therefore Thanksgiving day is a MANDATORY work day for all employees.  Sometimes an 8 to 10 hour day..but do not get me started.  So we would often have the dinner on Friday or Saturday, whichever he was off.
I hqave decided this will be my last year having them over.  Just too much.
This year I am going to my niece's on Thursday, and having the guys on whatever day Mark is off.   My niece lives an hour away, and she would like me to plan to stay overnight, at least Thursday, in the future. So, I will start next year doing that.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*@DaveA  I read your post fully after I posted mine. I never allow smoking inside my house, so that is not an issue.  When my husband was alive, I would sometimes buy a 6 pack of beer for the holiday, and he and my=one cousin would have one or two over the course of the day.  The rest, would last my husband usually til Christmas. He was not a heavy drinker.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't have any plans for Thanksgiving but to be thankful for all I have.  Sometimes a relative invites me over but that hasn't been forever.  Don't have any immediate family here anymore.  I do have a nephew and the brother of my sis in law living in the area.  He's gotten quite old and I assume he's tired of making any dinners now just like my sis in law got.  I live in an apt. and don't have any room for people or I would have made some  dinners.  Oh well...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't have any plans for Thanksgiving but to be thankful for all I have.  Sometimes a relative invites me over but that hasn't been forever.  Don't have any immediate family here anymore.  I do have a nephew and the brother of my sis in law living in the area.  He's gotten quite old and I assume he's tired of making any dinners now just like my sis in law got.  I live in an apt. and don't have any room for people or I would have made some  dinners.  Oh well...


Well, drat! Is there a senior center near you? If so, I bet there's a dinner being served there. Heck, I'd go in a heartbeat...I mean, turkey...


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2019)

When I lived in Florida (20018>2014), we (my wife, now deceased, and I) went to the Tampa Hard Rock Casino for T-day and Christmas.  She played the slots, I drank wine and smoked a really good cigar. It was all good.  We only had one year together in Hawaii (2015) and I think we went to the community center with the other local folks.  This year, I think my lovely Significant Other and I will try to find a open restaurant (hard to do here in the hinder lands) or find a grocery that does that complete meal to go thing.  Low key, no other family.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 10, 2019)

Up until this year I would make a huge family feast. Turkey and ham, dressing, gravy, sweet potato casserole, potato salad, broccoli rice cheese casserole, green beans, home made dinner rolls and cranberry sauce. Desserts were usually pineapple upside down cake, apple pie, chocolate pie and pumpkin rolls. Oh, and monster cookies for the kids. Would have dinner ready for over 2 dozen of us at 3:00 and friends and neighbors over at 7:00 for dessert and coffee. This year, I've worried about what to do. My nieces are planning on cooking their own this year and bring us plates so I may just go that route and fix a few desserts for them to come over in the evening. Will really miss the big family get togethers. This will be the first Thanksgiving since my brother, my sister and my mother died...it will be just me and Daddy and we're going to have a hard time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2019)

I've always made all the holiday dinners since the first year we were married. That's a lot of turkeys . After my daughter was married and moved nearer to us she took over hosting some of the dinners. Ok by me. I'll  bring a couple of side dishes and help out when asked. Mostly I'll sit back and enjoy the grand kids.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 10, 2019)

Having the fam over week b4 turkey day.....its a tradition now cuz my DIL does the same with her family on actual turkey day at their houses....we do two birthdays also...so much fun with the 18 month old, the four year old and 12 y.o. grandkids! A day of pure fun, laughter and closeness with bday gifts to give


----------



## Keesha (Nov 10, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yo, treeguy...I saw a recipe somewhere or other for beer-basted tofurkey. The beer, BTW, is vegan.


Beer basted tofurkey?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Beer basted tofurkey?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanksgiving is at our house...30 immediate family members!!

We have the turkey and sweet potatoes and others will be bringing a side dish and dessert..


----------



## Trade (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Beer basted tofurkey?


Why the laughter?......... Scroll up to read my reply (#10).


----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Why the laughter?......... Scroll up to read my reply (#10).


Because I ‘like’ to laugh. My laughter certainly wasn’t meant to offend anyone and I saw your post #10. I even ‘liked’ it. I found the name humorous. Sorry if my sense of humour offended you.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2019)

Our daughter hosts Thanksgivings.  Ours is a very supportive family when it comes to dietary needs and we've figured out how to manage (drama-free) the 20 or so people who'll be coming that day.  2 strict vegans, 2 slightly relaxed vegans, 1 vegetarian, 1 who is allergic to dairy, 1 celiac who must eat gluten-free, and the rest eat whatever is put in front of them. 

No Tofurkey or other meat substitute. Most of the sides are vegan and gluten-free anyway, plus some of us bring apps and desserts that fit in that category.

Beer and wine are available but nobody in the family has an alcohol problem so no issues there. We've never had verbal or (perish the thought) physical fights break out. It helps that we keep the conversations politics-free.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

After my mom passed in 2006, I used to get invited to a co-workers home. A few years ago we had a falling-out when she prematurely demanded I give her an item I told her I'd leave to her in my will. The following year I tried to cook a dinner for myself and it was a disaster. Somehow I hit the door lock mechanism on the oven and couldn't get it open. I had to have my cousin come over and he hit the lock with a hammer until it opened. I guess the word got back to my aunt and uncle that I was alone. The years after that, with one exception, I have been invited to their house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2019)

For me Thanksgiving has become a quiet day at home in the warm glow of the microwave.





I'll add a cabbage salad, a mashed yellow turnip and a low carb pumkin custard with whipped cream for dessert.

_"If you can't be thankful for what you have, be thankful for what you have escaped."_ - John Wayne


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Because I ‘like’ to laugh. My laughter certainly wasn’t meant to offend anyone and I saw your post #10. I even ‘liked’ it. I found the name humorous. Sorry if my sense of humour offended you.


Come on, K, spare me. You didn't offend me. I simply didn't understand what was funny about it. Are beer batter onion rings a real rib tickler, as well?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 11, 2019)

No.


----------



## norman (Nov 11, 2019)

I am most often a happy go luck guy, but I relate it to my childhood when all of the men went  hunting after Thanksgiving dinner.  As a child who loved hunting it was my most loved event and I was allowed to carry a loaded shotgun and line up with the men as we walked the corn fields hunting for rabbits, quails and pheasants.  I didn't know it then, but they would let me have a shot at a rabbit.  I had a double barrel 410 gauge and never hit one but, would get off two shots.                                                                                           I always become depressed on Thanksgiving thinking of those times, but we do  it on Thursday.... turkey with dressing, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes with gravy. fresh salad, cranberries and pumpkin pie with whipped cream and a bottle of Merlot Wine.    I would love to roll back time, but time just keeps rolling along.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 11, 2019)

norman said:


> I am most often a happy go luck guy, but I relate it to my childhood when all of the men went  hunting after Thanksgiving dinner.  As a child who loved hunting it was my most loved event and I was allowed to carry a loaded shotgun and line up with the men as we walked the corn fields hunting for rabbits, quails and pheasants.  I didn't know it then, but they would let me have a shot at a rabbit.  I had a double barrel 410 gauge and never hit one but, would get off two shots.                                                                                           I always become depressed on Thanksgiving thinking of those times, but we do  it on Thursday.... turkey with dressing, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes with gravy. fresh salad, cranberries and pumpkin pie with whipped cream and a bottle of Merlot Wine.    I would love to roll back time, but time just keeps rolling along.


Just think about the present this way: You're making the rabbits, quail, and pheasants much happier, now!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2019)

Hubby and I will be having Thanksgiving at our house this year.  I am looking forward to it. My family and I have fun when we get together.  They know to come in with "Positive Energy"... LOL


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2019)

Got a text from the Spousal Equivalent's daughter-in-law.  "Are you guys going to be in town for Thanksgiving?"

ERMIGERD! We're being invited over for Thanksgiving?  Has the sun risen in the west today? Nope, she just wants to know if I can babysit on Friday.

I'm driving seven hours to go to my mom's......again (third time in a month)....for Thanksgiving.  The SE wasn't going with me but the prospect of possibly having to babysit might make him change his mind......


----------



## Invictus (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm thankful everyday of the year.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2019)

Invictus said:


> I'm thankful everyday of the year.


Me to...  I have a LOT to be grateful and thankful for!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> For me Thanksgiving has become a quiet day at home in the warm glow of the microwave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aunt Bea... If you lived nearby, I would invite you over my house for Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2019)

Trade said:


> View attachment 80906


I hear ya!


----------



## Anna Marie (Nov 12, 2019)

I do Thanksgiving on the actually Thursday. My oldest and youngest daughters live near and will come and bring a dish, but my two middle daughters live in California and only are able to come back East for Christmas so we will Skype with them at some point during the day.


----------

